# LM March Theme Voting



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2015)

Hey all--I'm a day or so behind here at least, so this competition will start on the THIRD of March and run a couple days later as well. This way, we have a few days over this weekend to let everyone vote. I'm on track at my new job, and in line with a more straight forward schedule, so these LM contests WILL NOT be off-time in the future. I'm sorry for all the delay, confusion and silence I've caused, but there's a light at the end of the tunnel. Thanks for your patience and understanding, now let's have a good LM!


----------



## aj47 (Feb 28, 2015)

Write-in:  Competitive Pendantry


----------

